# FarCry Now Available for Free



## JacKz5o (Sep 1, 2007)

This popular first-person shooter game developed by Crytek is now available for free with a few in-game advertisements. It is unclear if the free version contains the sandbox editor but it is definitely worth a try.

The game can be downloaded here.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

great find im DL ing it


also on gamers hell but says add supported?

http://www.gamershell.com/news/41339.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow this is pretty nice.

Edit:  W1z, we want a linky on TPU!!!


----------



## kakazza (Sep 1, 2007)

Also freely available is Rayman, Raving Rabbids and one of the Prince of Persia games. 
Playing RRR right now


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> great find im DL ing it
> 
> 
> also on gamers hell but says add supported?
> ...



Yes, this game contains a few in-game advertisements but should still be a great experience for gamers who have not tried FarCry yet


----------



## insider (Sep 1, 2007)

Take note EA, not some old classic that everyone has played to death for over a decade!


----------



## acousticlemur (Sep 1, 2007)

does anyone know if there is a torrent for it?


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 1, 2007)

when they say in-game ad, do they mean bf 2142 style?  because farcry doesn't click with me.  unless they put manufacturer's names on the weapons, or put ads in the load screens, i don't understand it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

maybe on the loading screens?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> This popular first-person shooter game developed by Crytek is now available for free with a few in-game advertisements. It is unclear if the free version contains the sandbox editor but it is definitely worth a try.
> 
> The game can be downloaded here.
> 
> Source: Crysis-Online



Your a legend!  Thanx m8.  I was only thinking about getting this game again the other day


----------



## Migons (Sep 1, 2007)

GamersHell site says: "You will need an Ubi.com account and you must live in the U.S. to play the game"
It it really fucked up that hard?

|EDIT| Ah, apparently stating to live in the US when registering to Ubi.com is enough..


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't mind in-game ads. Hell I think BF2142 is better with them


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah could use a TPU mirror for this... I was getting down to 20 minutes when it pushed me back up to 40 in the wait...

lol now its 51


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

hat said:


> Yeah could use a TPU mirror for this... I was getting down to 20 minutes when it pushed me back up to 40 in the wait...
> 
> lol now its 51



are you using the FP or gamershell DL the GH one is pushing upwards of 800K at times for me 

edit---
well screw that i just checked now its stuck at 90k ill try later


----------



## acousticlemur (Sep 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> edit---
> well screw that i just checked now its stuck at 90k ill try later



mine was running at about 400 for quite a while but now it is stuck at 40  but i am 20% done so i will just let it go. wish there was a torrent for it.


----------



## Weer (Sep 1, 2007)

Interesting.
They can't make a lot of money selling the game anymore at it's lowered price, so they install advertisements in the game and resell it.
Now, not only will they be making more money per game than if they sold the game, but more people will have it, and they will make even more money.

Wouldn't it be interesting if in the future all games are FREE, but are littered with advertisements?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

i like that idea billboards in game pay for the game itself now thats a good idea


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Sep 1, 2007)

Also a member on another forum had said if you use fraps it takes all the ads out.I will download now and check.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, free? Ill take it.


----------



## kakazza (Sep 1, 2007)

Ads also appear in the menus, like you can't click load or save before a McD ad video was played, lol.

Also:

Rayman Raving Rabbids:
http://www.fileplanet.com/180428/180000/fileinfo/Rayman-Raving-Rabbids-[Free-Game---Ad-Supported]

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time:
http://www.fileplanet.com/180411/do...-of-Time-Full-Game-[Free-Game---Ad-Supported]

Far Cry:
http://www.fileplanet.com/180410/180000/fileinfo/Far-Cry-Full-Game-[Free-Game---Ad-Supported]


----------



## Nemesis881 (Sep 2, 2007)

This is awsome!!  I've always wanted to play Farcry


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 2, 2007)

Weer said:


> Interesting.
> They can't make a lot of money selling the game anymore at it's lowered price, so they install advertisements in the game and resell it.
> Now, not only will they be making more money per game than if they sold the game, but more people will have it, and they will make even more money.
> 
> Wouldn't it be interesting if in the future all games are FREE, but are littered with advertisements?



Yep, making the game free and having some ads was a smart move. Another reason why I think they made FarCry free was to have people who have not played it yet play it and get interested in FarCry 2.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 2, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Yep, making the game free and having some ads was a smart move. Another reason why I think they made FarCry free was to have people who have not played it yet play it and get interested in FarCry 2.



Which is a damn good strategy, they've made a lot off of Far Cry and are showing they don't need the profits from the original anymore, because they're not worried about quailty of worksmanship or fanbase! That's awesome! I will be downloading Far Cry for sure!


----------



## Weer (Sep 2, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Yep, making the game free and having some ads was a smart move. Another reason why I think they made FarCry free was to have people who have not played it yet play it and get interested in FarCry 2.



That would be a good theory, but you forget that Crytek isn't making Far Cry 2.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 2, 2007)

insider said:


> Take note EA, not some old classic that everyone has played to death for over a decade!



No.. just like 6 years


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I posted ealier in the thread if you use fraps it takes out all the ads.The multi dont work either but thats cool.Anyway sweet free game without ads if you use fraps not one at all!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2007)

its 3 years,far cry came out in 2004.i bought it,awesome game.the multiplayer is full of 'tards tho'.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 2, 2007)

they need to make the advertisements more fun.  imagine BF2142, with Mcdonalds versus burger king..... 

Sir! they're flanking us!

Like hell they are! those greasy bastards aren't getting anything!

###the McDonald team has taken an outpost####

SHIT!  time to launch the simpsons movie advertising bomb!  

####eat a double whopper or die.####


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 2, 2007)

*i dl'ed it but it wont launch*

after i installed it, when i launch it, it goes to the loading screen. then beeps once and goes to desktop.

any ideas?


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 2, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> after i installed it, when i launch it, it goes to the loading screen. then beeps once and goes to desktop.
> 
> any ideas?



Do you fold with the graphical console? If so, that client uses OpenGL and can crash games to desktop if its running at the same time with another graphically intensive application.

If not then maybe a bad install/download? Try re-installing or re-downloading and see if the problem persist.


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 2, 2007)

*i'll reinstall and try again*

i bought the game a few years back. but my disks are so scratched up it wont install anymore.

no i dont fold on my gpu. i didnt know you could. i'll go look into it, sounds neat.


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 2, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> i bought the game a few years back. but my disks are so scratched up it wont install anymore.
> 
> no i dont fold on my gpu. i didnt know you could. i'll go look into it, sounds neat.



I was talking about the CPU graphical client, it uses the GPU to render those little protein units that you see.

There is a GPU client though, however its only for ATI cards X1900 and up last time I checked.


----------



## evil bill (Sep 2, 2007)

well, I've downloaded it and having only played the demo version a few years back on lower detail settings, it looks quite lovely at the highest settings on my newer (but now aging) PC.

However, I now feel the need to eat a burger so I've had to stop playing..................


----------



## acousticlemur (Sep 2, 2007)

kakazza said:


> Ads also appear in the menus, like you can't click load or save before a McD ad video was played, lol.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



i found torents for all of them at legit torrents web site here is the one for Far Cry

http://www.legittorrents.info/details.php?id=f736f42e65f44291d14950ea05ec323525a4bb18


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> its 3 years,far cry came out in 2004.i bought it,awesome game.the multiplayer is full of 'tards tho'.



3-6 years.. same difference, still leads to the same end, old and outdated


----------



## insider (Sep 3, 2007)

Far Cry, sucked back then still sucks now...


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 3, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> does anyone know if there is a torrent for it?



I'm sure there's plenty of torrents for Far Cry, but I doubt they're the ad-supported version... .


----------



## acousticlemur (Sep 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of torrents for Far Cry, but I doubt they're the ad-supported version... .



that is where i got the add supported version.  hense the name "legit torrents".  i just downloaded all 4 of the games from there WAY faster than using the previously posted links.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 3, 2007)

http://dc3x1.fileplanet.com/^960165864/ftp1/082007/FarCry_Setup.zip


----------



## rodneyhchef (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm having the "quits after the loading screen" problem as well. I've had a look on the UBIsoft forum for clues and the best one I can come up with is it's a graphics card driver problem, A newer driver may fix the issue (I haven't tried yet). In one thread I was reading a user fixed the problem by using older drivers! (nvidia card)


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 5, 2007)

i dont think i'll be doing much on farcry.  i got stuck on an atv part for three months on the x-box, and i'm still not past it.  i try at least once a day.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I figured I would try this but its telling me you must live in the US to play this title... It wont install, I have created 3 ubi accounts and said I live in the US.... WTF


----------



## driver66 (Sep 6, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Well I figured I would try this but its telling me you must live in the US to play this title... It wont install, I have created 3 ubi accounts and said I live in the US.... WTF



Clear your browsers cache


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

driver66 said:


> Clear your browsers cache



It clears every time I close it....


----------



## driver66 (Sep 6, 2007)

Try ie7 if your using firefox and redownload it


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

driver66 said:


> Try ie7 if your using firefox and redownload it



Eh I'll delete.... Refuse to open IE, personal thing.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

can't get an answer, I deleted and re-downloading now... But I really don't think its going to work and I wish I knew why.... Not a lot makes any sense with that, maybe there is way to bypass its check..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2007)

try with opera if you wont use ie7


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> try with opera if you wont use ie7



Did makes no difference... Still has must live in the US... Erm I do noobs, my profile says I do, my OS says I do.... Maybe if they had half a brain they would do it by IP... Hmm but that would make sense..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Did makes no difference... Still has must live in the US... Erm I do noobs, my profile says I do, my OS says I do.... Maybe if they had half a brain they would do it by IP... Hmm but that would make sense..



then route thru a free US proxy server


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> then route thru a free US proxy server



Well I'm in the us... Thats the problem its like WTF... They open it wide anyways because of the profile check, which now I think has nothing to do with your profile....

I don't know what they are doing but its dumb and poorly done.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Well I'm in the us... Thats the problem its like WTF... They open it wide anyways because of the profile check, which now I think has nothing to do with your profile....
> 
> I don't know what they are doing but its dumb and poorly done.



hmm email the dumbasses and complain


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> hmm email the dumbasses and complain



Email them over a free game?!?!

Lol, its not a big deal I just have not played it and I was going to give it a whirl I figured if it was free.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

i did the gamers hell link, and I'm despirate, so I dl'd from the United Kingdom servers 

w00t - 0.2Kb/s


----------



## J-Man (Sep 7, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> i did the gamers hell link, and I'm despirate, so I dl'd from the United Kingdom servers
> 
> w00t - 0.2Kb/s


 Your specifications seem low.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Your specifications seem low.



on the system in my specs yes. but I have another system that I use for gaming:
2.66GHz Celeron D 330j NOT OC'd
768MB DDR PC3200  2.5-3-3-7 (Infineon & Corsair)
160GB EIDE HDD
GeForce FX5500 (I know it's not uber, but it works for me)


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ubi has blocked new installs currently because of the bug in profiles allowing you to install the game outside of the us... They are looking into blocking non US ip's from downloading the game currently and the downloads were taken off file planet temporarily.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Niko084!. damn. now I have to stop my download, and wait till the US servers are open.
(I was using cdawall's gamers hell link)


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

no keep it going you just can't install it right now it seems, you should be able to install it once they start to allow the installs again.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

GAH! I just canceled it 

(says bad words out loud)


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 7, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> i did the gamers hell link, and I'm despirate, so I dl'd from the United Kingdom servers
> 
> w00t - 0.2Kb/s



Just FlashGot and just wait a few years lol


----------



## wikk3d (Sep 8, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Just FlashGot and just wait a few years lol



AWESOME Now I just need a better computer and I can play it.


----------



## evil bill (Sep 8, 2007)

you know whats odd - I just played it for the 2nd time since installing it and the McDonalds ads have disappeared


----------



## acousticlemur (Sep 9, 2007)

if anyone has a problem downloading it at slow speeds try this link. it is to legit torrents (every thing there is freeware)

http://www.legittorrents.info/details.php?id=f736f42e65f44291d14950ea05ec323525a4bb18

the other 3 UBI ad supported games are also located there if ya search for it.


----------

